# Smooth street surfaces in the pre-asphalt era



## mifletzet (Sep 14, 2020)

At 38:00 in this video it is asked: what was the non-cobblestone mud-resistant smooth road and street covering material used before 1900 in the pre-bitumen era? 

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2019-04-12 14:23:57Reaction Score: 1


probably a variant of  geopolymer stone


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-04-12 21:06:41Reaction Score: 1


Maybe a little off topic, but When the one horse town I live in was first settled, Trees were felled and lined up side by side.  I’m unsure if they were quarter sawn, it sounds a little rough to me.  There was a large sawmill in town back then.  We still have giant saw blades all over town on buildings, etc.  I guess wood roads were a thing in swampy areas, referred to as corduroy roads.  

Snagtown - New Corner - Gaston, IN - Signs of History on Waymarking.com


----------

